# MINSK | Projects & Construction



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

In this thread we present to you projects in Minsk which are approved, under construction or proposed.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office of National olympic committee and Radisson Olympic Hotel.*

*Status:* U/C
*Floors:* 5-12-16.
*Total area:* 65 062 м2.

The complex consists of several parts:

*1.* Office of National olympic committee.
*2.* Hotel.
*3.* Office centre.
*4.* Shopping centre.














































*18.6.2010.*

Office of National olympic committee.



















Hotel and office centre.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Hyatt Regency"*

*Status:* Preparatory stage.
*Floors:* 8.
*Total area:* 44 500 м2.
*Rooms:* 243.

This complex also includes two restaurants, cafe, bar, banquet and conference halls.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool projects. I like the first one


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Bus terminal "Central" ( Автовокзал "Центральный").*

*Status:* U/C.
*Completion:* 2011.
*Floors:* 4.
*Total area:* 44 016 м2.

The building includes: bus terminal, business centre, shopping centre, restaurant.





































*20.6.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex in Napoleon Ordy street.*

*Status:* U/C.
*Completion:* 2011-2012.
*Floors:* 12-26.
*Total area:* 238 000 m2.



















*20.6.2010.*


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

The new bus terminal looks good. :cheers:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

ruslan33 said:


> The new bus terminal looks good. :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "U Troickova".*

In my opinion this building is one of the worst projects in Minsk, because it situated near to a historical part of the city. I think it would be better if the building was not in general.

*Status:* U/C.
*Completion:* 2012.
*Floors:* 7-25.
*Total area:* ???





































*18.6.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Student's town".*

It's residential complex for students which, consisting of eight hostels which will include hockey stadium(500 seats), sport centre with a miniaquapark, shopping centre, hotel and parking.

*Status:* U/C.
*Completion:* 2013.
*Floors:*10-18-25.














































*20.6.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark in Minsk will be built in Winners' Avenue.*










It will be one of the best water and sanitary facilities of the capital. And, of course, it will go down in the lists of the most famous water parks in Europe. A massive, impressive - it will become not only a place of rest and recreation the entire population of Belarus, but, as experience shows in Latvia and Lithuania and Poland, and a means of attracting foreign tourists from neighboring states. 



















Special attention was paid to the appearance of the complex, as well as equipping it with modern systems.

Externally Minsk's waterpark will be like a giant iceberg. Under the glass roof will house: a big wave pool with a wave height of 2 and a half meters, many water slides different configuration and complexity, waterfalls, caves, shaped like the natural grotto in the rock, a spa complex, water rides, and even the river, which washes the island area with lounge chairs and two whirlpool baths.

All aquapark's technical systems will be developed with the use of the latest developments, technologies and equipment.





































Next to the aquapark will be built low-rise hotel complex, restaurants and parking area. It is expected that its first visitors in the capital's water park will have in 2012!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The previous project of water park in Minsk.*


----------



## crapzoid (Feb 27, 2010)

*Slavic Quartal* / *Slavianski Kvartal*

*Status:* U/C
*Completion:* 2011/2012
*Floors:* 16-19-25

*18.6.2010*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Hyatt Regency"*

Work has begun!!!:cheers:

*23.6.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New museum of Great Patriotic War*

*Status:* U/C.
*Completion:* 2013.

*18.6.2010.*


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice progress:yes:


----------



## crapzoid (Feb 27, 2010)

*Stone Hill*

*Status:* U/C
*Completion:* Probably sometime in 2011-2012
*Floors:* 1x 22, 3x 25



















*27.06.2010* by *Anton Dmitriev*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* Magnet of Minsk.*

*Location:* Nezavisimosti Avenue.
*Status:* preparation.
*Completion:* 2013.
*Floors:* 15-25.

This complex includes a hotel, business centre, shopping mall and parking.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "U Troickova".*

*4.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex in Napoleon Ordy street.*

*2.7.2010.*


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

these are very nice projects, congratulations Minsk


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you!=)


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## tooladd (Jul 27, 2010)

compared with before, the cities around us become more and more beautiful. we should work hard in order to keep pace of the times.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residentional complex in Storozhevskaya street*

*28.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Museum of the Great Patriotic War*

*28.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel «Hyatt Regency» *

*28.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residentional complex in Bogdanovicha street*

*28.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residentional complex "Slavianskiy kvartal"*

*28.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional complex in Internationl street.*

*28.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residentional complex "Moskovskiy"*

*27.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Shopping mall "Guliver"


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Multifunctional complex in International street

*30.7.2010.*










i like new glass more.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Aquapark

*31.7.2010.*

preparing territory.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Hotel "Radisson" and National olympic cometee.

*31.7.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New bus terminal.

4.8.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New building of the Belarusian State University*

*4.8.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New office of Belarusbank*










*4.8.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residentional complex in Bogdanovicha street*

*19.8.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel «Hyatt Regency» *

*19.8.2010.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional complex in International street.*

*17.10.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*NEW NATIONAL STADIUM* *(30000 seats).*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark.*

More renders.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Student's town"*

*22.10.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Resedential kompleks "Kaskad".*

*Floors:* 5-28.

*Completion:* 2015.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm very impressed with Minsk. Looks very green, orderly, and well-maintained. Nice projects. Cheers from Toronto.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Elkhanan1 said:


> I'm very impressed with Minsk. Looks very green, orderly, and well-maintained. Nice projects. Cheers from Toronto.


Thank you


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office of National olympic committee and Radisson Olympic Hotel.*

*24.10.10.*


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Minsk said:


> *NEW NATIONAL STADIUM* *(30000 seats).*


Is this an upgrade of the Dinamo Stadium or a completely new build?


----------



## crapzoid (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a completely new stadium.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

wow! it looks like Minsk is booming:cheers:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Look this video!!!=)

http://vimeo.com/16063824


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Palace of callisthenics(2700 seats) will be built in Pobediteley avenue.*










For the training process here will provide two blocks of special halls, four choreographic halls, swimming pool, medical room, modern locker rooms, a conference room, and hostel.


----------



## fex37 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty small parking tho.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*PARUS*

*8.11.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*ROYAL-PLAZA*

*8.11.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential building in Storozhevskaya street.*

*13.11.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Slavianskiy kvartal


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza

13.11.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Embassy of Islamic Republic of Iran*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus.*

*20.12.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of the Belarusian Potash Company*





































*19.12.10.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Minsk Towers.**(170m)*

Construction will begin in 2011/2012.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential building in Bogdanovicha street.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*CK Designworks presents regeneration plans for Minsk Central Business District*

Melbourne international architecture and planning firm CK Designworks has designed a major upgrade to the Central Business District of the city of Minsk in Belarus. When constructed the $US1.2bn project will provide 360,000 sq m of commercial, retail and residential development space in the centre of the country’s capital city of approximately 10 million people.

The new development would include 87,000 sq m of office space in two iconic 50-storey towers with a revolving restaurant on the 45th level. More than 100,000 sq m of retail shopping would extend across a pedestrian bridge linking the commercial and residential sectors. The design also includes a major transport hub linking the existing road network with a subway station.

Janusz Kowal, Director of CK Designworks said: “This is a tremendous opportunity for Belarus. A substantial development like this in their capital city would attract major international investment in the retail, commercial and residential sector. CK Designworks was asked on behalf of a key development company to prepare the designs for the city to totally redevelop two key city sites and it was recently presented to the Federal Government of Belarus and municipal authorities in the city of Minsk.

“There is also a sector within the development area that would preserve the old village lifestyle which remarkably survived the Second World War,” Mr Kowal said. The Minsk development is one of the latest iconic projects designed by the firm with other major projects in UAE, Iran, Azerbaijan, China, and Vietnam as well as a number of significant building projects in Australia.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Slavianskiy kvartal*

*24.3.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional complex in International street.*

*24.3.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* Royal-Plaza*

*24.3.11.*


----------



## Andy_L (Jul 6, 2009)

Residential building in Bogdanovicha street:
*17.04.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Private Secondary School*


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Architecture in Belarus is going to be really modern. I like it.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping mall *










29/7/11


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel*** "Slavyanskaya"*



































































*Description:* Hotel in the residential area Lebyazhy of the city of Minsk, at Narochanskaya St. The total floor space of the hotel complex is about 8000 sq.m. including: - Hotel with 120 rooms, for 250 people; - Public catering company (a restaurant and a bar); - Office premises (a business centre and a conference hall); - SPA and a relaxation area; - Office and technical premises; - Hairdressing salon; - Parking lot for 150 cars.
*Size:* 1000 - 10000 m2


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office of National olympic committee and Radisson Olympic Hotel*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Museum of the Great Patriotic War*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of the Belarusian Potash Company*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "U Troickova"*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal-Plaza*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark "Dreamland". U/C*

*29.7.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office building in Timeryazyeva street*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mercedes auto center*


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice:yes:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New housing of Belarussian State University*

*2.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel in old town

2.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of building on the site of the former church of the Holy Spirit to accommodate the Children's Philharmonic Concert Hall*

*2.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Bus terminal "Central"*

*2.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional sports complex "Skvich"* PROPOSAL

*Football stadium (6000)*




















*Multipurpose sports and exhibition complex*




























*Shopping mall*




















*Aparthotel*



















*Hotel&Business centre*


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

great pic !!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex in Krasnoarmeyskaya street* 

*Status: *PROPOSAL
*Floors:* 13-18


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex in Dzerzhinsky Ave.*

*Status:* U/C
*Floors:* 18-25


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Resedential buildings in Denisovskaya street*

*Status:* Proposal
*Floors:* 8-16


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Silver tower*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex ''Zhasminavaya naberezhnaya'' (1)*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex ''Zhasminavaya naberezhnaya'' (2)*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Magnet of Minsk"

03.08.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*System of parkings* 

*Status:* Proposal


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New office of Belarusneft*

*Status:* Proposal
*Architect: *Varabyeu-partners


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

Lots of stuff happening in Minsk! Good to see


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The third hostel in Minsk Student Village will be passed into operation in August*

The third dormitory for 960 students will be inhabited by students of the Belarusian State Medical University.

Second hostel in Student Village for 1032 students was commissioned in the first quarter of this year. Home for the students was given the Belarusian State Pedagogical University named after M. Tank. Housing for the future teachers are not inferior to the first comfortable dormitory Student Village: a block of five people in each room free internet access. Students in wheelchairs can move freely from floor to floor. There are special ramps and lifts.

In 2008, President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko laid a capsule in the foundation of the first building under construction complex. Such a hostel in the country has not built yet. Kitchen with refrigerator and electric stove, shower and toilet in each block to create comfortable conditions for life. In block two rooms (one for two persons, the second for three person). Local area network with Internet access in every room - another advantage for the new owners. First who appreciated new housing were BSU students - about a thousand people.

In accordance with the development plan of the complex "Student Village" in Minsk is planned to build eight dormitories: one - on 1030 places, three - to 945 seats, three - of 1,025 seats and one - in the 1800 seats. On campus is planned to open multi-cultural and entertainment center, a hotel with 150 seats, underground parking for 300 parking spaces, a bank branch, public services, clinics, fitness center, an economic bloc, an amphitheater and other facilities.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Esthetic education*










«NewTon» - this is three in one: shop with designer clothes, art gallery and coffee shop. Among the hall are hangers with clothes from Belarusian designers, jewelry spread out, and all this can be chosen by local stylist and try on themselves to the fitting rooms. Art gallery has spread over the walls and leads to invest in works of young Belarusians who sought out the archives of the Museum of Modern Art and creative faculties. Incidentally, all this was created to promote talented local artists . Each of them can bring and try to sell the fruits of their talent














































Smoking is prohibited everywhere, except for outdoor terraces. Inside, where a maximum of 25 people sit down, nothing should interfere with meditative wide consumption of coffee and tea.

«NewTon» have become friends of the European Association of coffee. Over tea and watching a separate specialist, and her full range here - from white to Puer. Prices for all below average. A snack is served croissants, strudels, cheesecakes and hand-made chocolates.














































The founders see their mission to teach the citizens of Minsk good taste, spread the culture of coffee and tea, and energetically promoting young talent. So here are expected weekly educational seminars. And also - the tea ceremony, with the stated theme of the discussions and interesting guest, tea sorority «Women time» and entertaining physics lessons with visiting university professors.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "U Troickava"*

*13.9.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus

13.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Slavyanskiy kvartal"

13.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza

13.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Belarus and China signed an investment agreement to build a residential complex "Lebyazhiy"*

Investment agreement on the investment project "Construction of a residential complex in the neighborhood "Lebyazhiy " in Minsk" was signed today by the chairman of Minsk city executive committee and director Nikolay Ladutko and IOOO "Minsk-Beijing Real Estate Development Company" BiYuSiSi "Yang Ming.

Vice-Premier of Belarus Anatoly Tozik noted at the signing of this document: "It is the first major investment project with China, there will be foreign direct investment. We are moving to a new level of cooperation with China.

Investment project will be implemented until 2016. Its estimated cost - $ 200-250 million. It will be foreign direct investment, which will arrive in our country.

In the neighborhood "Lebyazhiy" will be built 33 residential buildings, total area - 180 000 square meters. In the future apartments will be sold to citizens.

In the new residential neighborhood will be built housing for almost 20 thousand inhabitants. Chinese workers will build housing for about 10 thousand people. Funds for investment will come from Chinese banks.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Grand Fashion mall*

*The land area:* 2.5 ha
*Total area:* of ​​about 100 000 sq. m














































*13.8.11*


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

small construction boom in Minsk?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

lukaszek89 said:


> small construction boom in Minsk?


Yes. Despite the crisis construction is in progress, although not all active construction sites. For example Perspolis hotel is not being built now. But basically all the important projects is being implemented.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chizhovka-Arena*

This is the second arena for IIHF 2014





































*9.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel*** near Chizhovka-Arena*










*9.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Student Village*


----------



## khpsoipos (Aug 16, 2011)

good


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Futuris*​
Floors: 25
Height: 100m



















And other buildings. I don't know if they will be built, because the construction of 100m tower is very slowly.





































*18.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Children's Philharmonic Concert Hall*

*17.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The area of ​​Minsk Planetarium will double.*










What changes are expected planetarium? This is what we have learned from the chief architect Oleg Sergeyev ("Minskproekt").

To take full advantage of the updated object, it was decided to increase nearly in half. Adjacent to the existing building will be one more. To not change too much the usual way of building, but only to introduce new traits into his face, an addition will be erected on the back side. But the overall height of the entire complex will be the same.

In the new building will open a educational hall, almost the same as the existing one, which shows the model sky. In this building will appear museum area. It will exhibit artifacts related to space exploration, such as samples of meteorites. And in the commercial side of the building is scheduled to organize the sale of souvenirs, special attributes. There's also prescribes a buffet with a summer terrace.

At the request of the customer (the planetarium is part of the Minsk State Palace of Children and Youth) on the roof of an extension is planned to organize a platform for observations of celestial bodies.

In the planetarium will created a barrier-free environment. The new stair-lift unit and special transition bridge will connect the main building of the tower, which is an observatory with a telescope. Therefore, all parts of the complex will be linked together. 

Now the question is being solved about the landscaping of the adjacent territory. Perhaps the near-to-date facility will sundial and the original small-scale forms.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Student Village*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Embassy of Islamic Republic of Iran*

*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel «Hyatt Regency»*

*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Minsk Fraternal Military Cemetery (1914-1918)*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarussian Potash Company*

*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Children's Philharmonic Concert Hall*

*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex in Bogdanovich street*

*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of hotel "Belarus"*










*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The chain of French stores may appear in Minsk*

French retailer Carrefour can open their shops in the capital. Today, city leaders discussed this issue with the partner of a foreign company, Mr. Guy Maki.

It is reported that during his visit to Belarus Guy Maki visited several shopping malls, went to recycling companies. In his view, the opening of Carrefour stores will not only increase trade in the domestic market but also the implementation of the Belarusian products abroad, because it will push through the branches of French companies in other countries.

Carrefour company is today one of the leading operators in the world trade. French stores are in Europe, Asia and Latin America.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Garni" ****










*22.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*President hotel*

*24.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6079645766/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Children's Philharmonic Concert Hall*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

*26.8.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*President Hotel*

*31.08.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Futuris*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional complex in International street*

*31.08.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Children's Philharmonic Concert Hall*

*31.08.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Garni"*

*31.08.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Beacon of Minsk(Mayak Minska)*

-Residential complex
-Hotel
-Shapping mall
-Business centre

Max. height = 150m(35fl)


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Museum Quarter in the center of Minsk *










Project for Minsk museum quarter was approved last year. Now it became known that his incarnation has been on the short-term plans of the Ministry of Culture. It is about connecting the building of the National Art Museum of the adjacent houses, which is now located exhibition area.

Intention to establish a museum quarter confirmed at a press conference the head of the Protection of Historical and Cultural Heritage and Restoration Ministry of Culture of Belarus Igor Cherniavsky: " Entering the museum, you can go around the room, exhibition halls, staying at home. This is convenient for visitors, and staff of the museum. "

The project involves the reconstruction of the main building of the museum, an addition to it of support facilities, the creation of sculpture courtyard, cafe and souvenir shops. In the end, as planned, exhibition area will be larger. In the meantime, facilities enable you to fully 6 percent of all museum collections. Finish building the museum quarter the Ministry of Culture plans in 2017.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New school in Minsk*










New school was opened in Minsk. School number 9 is designed for 1020 people. The peculiarity of the school - barrier-free environment. The steps are equipped with ramps, a special elevator for the disabled (in the first class came five such students).




























The territory of the school like a sports town: stadium, three sites for tennis or volleyball, and three more - for the game of basketball. In playgrounds and running tracks laid special rubber coating. This is the standard for new schools in Minsk. There is a hockey box.



















Here are the classes of labor lessons.



















Dinning room.



















Another feature - the intelligent lighting system.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Bus terminal "Central"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Museum of the Great Patriotic War*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of exhibition center "Belexpo"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping mall *


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business centre "Pokrovskiy"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Magnet of Minsk*

*3.9.11.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Resedential district "Lebyazhiy"*

One of the parts


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Minsk city executive committee took up the reconstruction of the stadium "Dinamo"*

Department of Physical Culture, Sports and Tourism of the Minsk city executive committee organized bidding for the selection of the organization, which will the reconstruction of the main stadium of the country. On the day of the third convocation decided to extend the deadline for submission of bids from 2 September to 10 November. After that a special commission will discuss the proposals of applicants.

One of the purposes of bidding - to attract foreign banks to implement the project. The amount of money that will be required for the reconstruction of the stadium, will depend on the technical solution. Organizers do not yet know how many submitted proposals:

- We hope that by December 10 we will be able to call a winner - said the correspondent SPORT.TUT.BY in the Office of Physical Education, Sport and Tourism.

By 2014, the winner will need to build a stadium with a unique architectural design stands at 40 thousand spectators and podtribunnogo room that meets all the requirements of FIFA and UEFA. Restoration of the facades will affect the scene, referred to the historical and cultural treasures.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of building of institute Belpromproject*

*1970*










*2002*










*4.9.11.*


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

:nuts:Minsk is booming...


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Minsk said:


> *Beacon of Minsk(Mayak Minska)*
> 
> -Residential complex
> -Hotel
> ...


look like commieblocks from 70s... :runaway:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Victoria"*****










:down:uke:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business centre in Mogilovskaya street*

Status: Project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New hospital *










The hospital will be located in clinical settings, where soon grow a new district "Severny"

Sketch is already there. Ready the first phase of architectural projects designed by representatives of the construction and investment company Bouygues Batiment International.

The clinic will occupy an area of 100 thousand square meters. It is designed for 1,200 seats and will be the largest hospital in the country.

As part of the hospital in a separate building will house a maternity hospital. It will the first part of the construction. According to forecasts, the construction will take five years.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Fitness center*

Status: Project

Version 1



















Version 2


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The new shopping center "Gulliver" will be built in Minsk*

The construction of the lagest shopping centre in the country has begun. 

Today held a solemn ceremony of launching the construction of shopping mall "Gulliver", said the agency "Minsk-news'. Center will be built within three years, by the end of 2014. The value of property valued over $ 100 million. The complex "Gulliver" will become the largest in Belarus. Its total area is 100 thousand square meters. It will house shops, leisure facilities and a children's entertainment center, movie theater, bowling alley, gym, disco.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping center "RAPA ckala"*

Status: Project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multipurpose complex on Nezavisimosti avenue*

*Status: *Project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cross Point centre*

*Status:* Project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of the Higher Arbitration Court*

Status: Project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Depository of museum of the Great Patriotic War*

*Status: *Project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*International district "Globus"*

"The area represented by public facilities that meet the business functions, problems of cultural and leisure activities that unite the various architectural styles of the world into a single town-planning group"


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New mixed-use residential development in Minsk*

*Status:* Project
*Project:* Varabyeu-partners


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

It is not a fact that all recent projects presented here will be implemented.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex in Kolcova street*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Minsk said:


> *Aquapark "Dreamland". U/C*
> 
> *29.7.11.*












A part of the second stage.





































African village.










Theatre of sea animals.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquarium*

Start date: spring 2012
Completion: 2014


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Miniaquapark and Hotel*

This object is an analogue of Lithuanian project Trasalis in Trakai.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Educational and residential complex on the territory of the military academy *

Status: Proposal


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Restaurant "Porte del Mare"*

*Status:* Proposal
*Arch. studio:* http://www.varabyeu-partners.com/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Emergency Safety Center*

Status: Preparation


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping mall "Chervenskiy"*

Floors: 7
Area: 143 378 sq.m.
Completion: 2015
Investor: Didas
Arch. studio: URBAN SYNTHESIS (UK) LTD
Cost: 194-200 mln. $

The complex is designed so that the lower floors housed the largest shopping centers and a small number of minor stores, on the third and fourth floor the number of these small shops retailing increased. The fifth floor will be located facilities with entertainment and recreational purposes, as well as points of fast food area. The sixth and seventh levels are reserved for office space, of which provides output directly to the "green" multi-level roof, whose purpose - to minimize the impact of the complex on the environment. On the roof space is also supposed to install the batteries, accumulating solar energy. Groundwater levels are reserved for the underground parking, storage and technical rooms.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Galleria Concept to invest $100m in Minsk development*


An investment agreement to design and construct a modern multipurpose shopping and entertainment complex with a hotel in Minsk was signed at Minsk City Hall on 16 September, BelTA has learnt.

The investment agreement was concluded by Minsk Mayor Nikolai Ladutko on behalf of the Republic of Belarus, Galleria Concept Blr Limited and a joint venture Gallery Concept. 

The seven-storey multipurpose shopping and entertainment complex (with a ground floor and accessible roof area) will be about 70,000 square meters large and will have a parking lot for over 1,350 cars. The ten-storey hotel complex with a total area of 26,000 square meters will boast 330 comfortable rooms, conference halls and a SPA-center. The total investments into the multipurpose complex are estimated at over $100 million. The complex will be located at Pobeditelei Avenue in place of a former dormitory of the Belarusian State University; the dormitory will be demolished before November 2011. 

Taking part in the project will be highly qualified specialists from Europe. Most advanced European technological, engineering and energy-saving solutions will be used to improve the economic and environmental characteristics of the facility. 

The developers of Galleria Minsk see it as a modern multipurpose shopping and entertainment complex of the future, which form, functions and design are meant to deliver most enjoyable experience to visitors. Galleria Minsk will consist of about 220 shops offering quality European and Belarusian products by leading retailers. The complex is slated to open in the run-up to the world ice hockey championship that will be held in Minsk in 2014. 

An authorized representative of Galleria Concept Blr Limited Petter Johnsen expressed hope that the project will be the only one not only in Minsk but also in entire Europe. “Our company will do its utmost to make the facility the pride of Minskers,” he said. 

The Minsk Mayor called the conclusion of the investment agreement a remarkable event for Belarus and pledged all kinds of assistance to the project. “This will be a joint project of Minsk City Hall and the developer. Minsk City Hall will give a hand when needed,” Nikolai Ladutko said. He emphasized that Minsk has vast experience of implementing investment projects. 

The core business of Galleria Concept includes the development, construction and concept management of multifunctional complexes boasting a modern design and high-tech solutions. The company’s expertise and knowledge in trade, real estate and management helps it create innovative and unique concepts, which open a new page in the history of shopping centers. The company helped construct over 800,000 square meters of commercial, residential and mixed-use facilities in Northern and Eastern Europe. The investment projects implemented total about $1 billion.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^

*First proposal*





































*Second proposal*




























*Third proposal*























































*Forth proposal*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building of "Belarusneft"*

The construction has begun.

Floors: 8
Project: Varabyeu and partners


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*25.11.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "U Troickava"*

*26.11.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kaskad*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel 4* Ljubanskі/Brovar*

*Floors: *6
*Rooms:*150
*Start:* 2011 (preparation)
*Completion:* 2014?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

The construction of this multifuctional complex will start this year.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*January*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Kempinski", Resedential and Office buildings (Prep)* 

New renders









































































*January 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chizhovka Arena & 3* Hotel*

*February 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Central Bus Terminal and Shopping Mall*

*February 2012*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*New head office of Belarusian Potash Company*






















































































































source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

*02.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*02.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Slavianskiy kvartal*

*02.03.2012*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*New head office of "Velcom" Mobile Company​*













































promo video


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential district "Rzhavets"*

*Residential complex "Slavianskiy"*

*08.03.2012*



















*Resedential building with Hotel

08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavianka"*

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping Mall on Peramozhtsau Avenue*

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Radisson" and NOC*

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Victoria"*

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel «Hyatt Regency»*

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarussian Potash Company*

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Near Traetskaye suburb"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Museum of history of the Great Patriotic War*

*09.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Skavianskiy kvartal*

*09.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kempinski*

*09.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional centre in International street/ Velcom centre (Completed)*

*09.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional centre in Old Town*

*09.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping Mall on Peramozhtsau Avenue*

*09.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping Mall "Zamak"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*President hotel*

*12.3.12*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*''Velcom-centre'' and Old Town*

*12.3.12*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

*12.3.12*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*12.3.12*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Near Traetskaye suburb"*

*12.3.12*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential district "Rzhavets"*

*12.3.12*


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

great projects thanks for the photos Minsk


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

hater said:


> great projects thanks for the photos Minsk


You are welcome And big thanks for the photos *potema* and *last-lex*, last updates were made by them


----------



## DominoCity (Feb 23, 2012)

Minsk is a really beautiful city, but I wonder how they are going to finance all that projects when a new economy crisis in Belarus is comming...


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

DominoCity said:


> Minsk is a really beautiful city, but I wonder how they are going to finance all that projects when a new economy crisis in Belarus is comming...


Thank you) 

It's difficult question, all hope of foreign (Russian, Chinese and others) and Belarusian investors. Most large objects (mainly shopping centers, hotels and luxury housing) are constructed at their expense.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

whats the tallest tower being built in Minsk?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

hater said:


> whats the tallest tower being built in Minsk?


1) Hotel and residential building on Peramozhtsau avenue (137-140m)



















2) Perspolis Towers (135-140m) (Prep)










3) Residential and hotel tower "Parus" (133m)










4) Office tower "Royal Plaza" (130m)




















We had some projects of towers with height of 150-300 meters, but unfortunately they were canceled


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

hose projects look great thanks


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

hater said:


> hose projects look great thanks


Thank you I hope we'll have more good projects)


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping centre "Evroopt" on Partizanskiy avenue (Proposal)*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chizhovka Arena*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use centre on Masherov avenue*

Begining: 2012


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Minsk said:


> *Mixed-use centre on Masherov avenue*
> 
> Begining: 2012


great project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Near Traetskaye suburb"*

*20.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency*

*20.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New head office of Belarusian Potash Company*

*20.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

*20.03.2012*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ How high will it be?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Galro said:


> ^^ How high will it be?


130 m.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Art-quarter*

Completion: 2017


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Is that an extension on a old building?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Galro said:


> ^^ Is that an extension on a old building?


Yes.

This is the National Art Museum










Other buildings are administrative.

If you want I'll make some photos of this place tomorrow.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Yes, I would be interested unless it's too much of hassle for you of course.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Galro said:


> ^^ Yes, I would be interested unless it's too much of hassle for you of course.


It's OK. It will be on the way.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Galro said:


> ^^ Yes, I would be interested unless it's too much of hassle for you of course.



Here you can read about history of this museum.
http://artmuseum.by/eng/aboutmuseum/the-museum%E2%80%99s-history

As my photos of the Museum turned not so good, I decided to find some photos on the Internet


----------



## borza (Dec 11, 2007)

Minsk is a very beautiful city! Thank you, Minsk, for pictures. 
It seems that there is a lot of construction. Hopefully I can visit Minsk again someday


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

borza said:


> Minsk is a very beautiful city! Thank you, Minsk, for pictures.
> It seems that there is a lot of construction. Hopefully I can visit Minsk again someday


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the updates Minsk =)


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

You are welcome)


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavianka" and Residential complex "Slavianskiy"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential district "Rzhavets"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping centre in front of Minsk Arena*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Minski mayak"*





































:bash:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Busines centre "Pokrovskiy"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex in Rumiantseva street*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel *** in Prytytskogo street*

*Status:* Proposed


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business centre "Oficeinvest"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional complex in front of "Oficeinvest"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multifunctional complex "Torgovaya naberezhnaya"*


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

wow great project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
Frankly speaking it's not cool project, because it will be in old town. I don't like our old town. I'll try make some photo of it.


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Velcom Center*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Centre of Freestyle*


















































































*April 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^

*The world's only freestyle center built in Minsk*
Open the building, which has no analogues in the world, are planning this year

In 2012, in Minsk will be opened training center freestyle. The facility is unique - the world's first closed structure of this type, where possible conduct training and competition, regardless of climatic conditions. The unique complex will be located between the Botanical Garden and Surganova Street near the Palace of Water Sports.

The project is scheduled to be completed in 2010, but as it happens - a crisis, and the opening was postponed for two years. Estimated project budget - about $ 32 million


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

30.04.2012


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Main office of Belarusian Potash Company*

30.04.2012


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Kaskad"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business centre on Dzerzhinskogo avenue*

*Floors:* 17
*Status:* U/C
*Investor: *"Lekt"




























*04.05.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chizhovka Arena*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Museum of Great Patriotic War*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Yubileinaya" after reconstruction*

Before:










After:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Tchaikovsky"*

Floors: 10-19
Status: Proposal


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping centre "Gulliver"*

*Old project:*



















*New project:*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Grand Fashion Mall*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Komarovskoye koltso"*

Status: U/C
Floors: 10


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Belarusian Potash Company office*



















by terra13221.livejournal.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business centre on Dzerzhinskogo avenue*

Investor: "Euroset"

Proposal 1:










Proposal 2:


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

The second is much better imo.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Ulv said:


> The second is much better imo.


Yes, as I understand, the second will be built


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Dear visitors of this thread! Please, write what you want to see here more, if you have any wishes or suggestions of how to improve this thread, it will be wonderful. Just write - I'll try to do.


----------



## Meladori (May 29, 2011)

Minsk said:


> Dear visitors of this thread! Please, write what you want to see here more, if you have any wishes or suggestions of how to improve this thread, it will be wonderful. Just write - I'll try to do.


Then I`d like to request more of this Museum of Great Patriotic War if you please


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

Minsk said:


> Dear visitors of this thread! Please, write what you want to see here more, if you have any wishes or suggestions of how to improve this thread, it will be wonderful. Just write - I'll try to do.


hi, are there any ongoing university- construction sides in Minsk ? I wonder how does the college facilities in Minsk look likie (especially those modern) ?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Meladori said:


> Then I`d like to request more of this Museum of Great Patriotic War if you please


I decided to repost some texts from newspapers and sites, because I don't really know how it will looked like in future, when it will be opened.

*The new Museum of the Great Patriotic War will be equipped of video projectors and a wall of fog*

Before the official opening of the new museum building of the Great Patriotic War is just over a year. This event will be timed to the next Victory Day. But now a special working group engaged in the development of the concept of the museum halls. As reported today the newspaper "Zvezda", along with the usual exhibits which will appear here, there will be modern facilities. The museum staff even worry that the building will be too stuffed with electronics.

At a recent conference in Minsk experts presented a draft of the hall, "Defensive battles in Belarus. Battle of Smolensk. The Battle of Moscow. 1941-1942 years." Among the exhibits to be placed in this room will be really unique things - shirt of Lieutenant Naganova which was found on clearing the rubble of the Brest Fortress, the motor of airplane of crew of Maslow, etc. In the hall there will be self-service terminals, video screens, projectors, and the system FogScreen (the video will be projected on a wall of fog). All of these technical tools will help visitors to experience the atmosphere of war.










"At first I asked myself the questions about all these technical innovations, because the most important thing in the exhibition should be a showpiece - a gold law for all museums, - says Galina Babusenko, scientific secretary of the Belarusian State Museum of the Great Patriotic War. - And in the new exhibition, I see too much technical means, due this huge technical part man can not see the exhibits. But as the video projection is only in this room can, in fact, you should try to use it to visually show what war is. "

Construction of the museum in the meantime is in full swing. Continues the voluntary collection of funds. Beginning in July 2011, the special accounts of the museum has received about 820 million rubles (~100 000$).

I will add one more text later


----------



## maksimke (Apr 25, 2012)

Minsk said:


> Dear visitors of this thread! Please, write what you want to see here more, if you have any wishes or suggestions of how to improve this thread, it will be wonderful. Just write - I'll try to do.


how is the reconstruction of hotel belarus doing?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

drowningman666 said:


> hi, are there any ongoing university- construction sides in Minsk ? I wonder how does the college facilities in Minsk look likie (especially those modern) ?


As i know we have only one university building which is U/C. It is the building of the Faculty of International Relations of Belarussian State University.










Now comes the reconstruction of buildings of architectural faculty of the Belarusian National Technical University.










Later, I'll try to add some pics of Minsk's Universities.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Main office of "Belarusneft"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

ScraperDude said:


> WOW! I'm amazed at all the construction going on in Minsk! congratulations guys!


Thanks


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office of the National olympic committee and "Radisson Olympic" Hotel*










by []_Stiv http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/19/kran-9


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavianka"*










by []_Stiv http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/19/kran-9


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Magnet of Minsk*










Photo by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential district "Rzhavets"*














































by []_Stiv http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/19/kran-9


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mayak Minska*



















Photos by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*



















Photos by *+++OverseeR+++*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hyatt Regency"*
































































Photos by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/19/kran-9


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Minsk Arena*




























http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/19/kran-9/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Student village*










http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/21/fotofakty-vzglyad-na-minsk-i-okrestnosti-iz-korziny-vozdushnogo-shara


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office centre on Dzerzhinsky Avenue*



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Marriott"*



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Futuris*










Photo by *Bull*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*










Photo by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chizhovka Arena*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Marriott"*

Simplified glazing:

Previous:










Now:










*June 22st, 2012*




























Photos by *Andrus37*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Old Minsk*













































































































http://www.polona.pl/dlibra


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Towers of Minsk |48,46,16 fl|166,162,57m *

Status:* Proposal*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential tower on Gazety "Pravda" Avenue*

Floors: 25
Completion: 2013



















Photo by *Brad*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Marriott"*










Photo by *R_tem*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*









































































http://realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hyatt Regency"*




























Photos by *gottame*


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Minsk said:


> *Museum of the Great Patriotic War*


Any info on when the new museum is due for completion/opening?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

DaveyCakes said:


> Any info on when the new museum is due for completion/opening?


9th may 2014


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*





































Photos by *menchanin*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business centre "Volna"*



















www.t-s.by


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Korkh. said:


> 9th may 2014


Thanks....I'll have to come and see it :cheers:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business centre "Optima"*




























www.t-s.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavianka"*










Photo by *YourMaj3sty*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of the "Dynamo" will begin in November. The project is estimated at 150 million euros*

Guide stadium "Dynamo" signed a contract with the Hungarian company Graboplan. According to the document, the foreign firm will be engaged in construction work and will attract investment in the project. The cost of repairs is estimated at 150 million euros.

Graboplan has considerable experience of building stadiums. In particular, the company made the football arena in Frankfurt, Germany, and Wroclaw, Poland, which hosted Euro 2012.

As told by the Deputy Director of the stadium Yuri Krivodubsky, the building of "Dynamo" is seriously altered. Builders will remove the visor, about 80 percent of the stands will be covered, capacity will grow to 40,000 people, the arena will receive a 4th category of UEFA. But the exterior, arched walls remain intact, as is the historical and cultural value. Work should begin in November of 2012 and will last about three years since Minsk has filed an application for European Champions League in 2015 or 2016.

- At the heart of the reconstruction are the security requirements, - said Yuri Krivodubsky. - For UEFA is the main criterion. According to the regulations in case of emergency, the audience should leave the stadium no later than 20 minutes. Based on this, and formed the whole concept of the stadium.
The reconstruction project is still in development.

onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Main office of National olympic committee and Radisson Olympic Hotel*




























Photos by *YourMaj3sty*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential district "Rzhavets"*



























































































Photos by *YourMaj3sty*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Сascade"*























































Photos by *menchanin*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

A very active and fresh trend from Minsk. Glad to see all these developments especially in sense of wordwide known hotel brands appearing in the city :cheers:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hyatt Regency"*

July 4th, 2012























































Photos by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Unfortunately the design of "Chervinskiy Mall" has been changed.hno:

As it became known the investor held a competition for best project.

*Old project.*










*New project* :bash:























































The complex with total area of ​​147,000 square meters will include a 6-storey shopping center, office building, a 7-storey parking for 840 cars.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "ARAS PALACE"*

*Status:* Proposal
*Investor:* ARAS Invest (Turkey)
*Floors:* 16
This building will include restaurant, café, conference hall, spa, night club.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Slavianskiy kvartal*

July 7th, 2012



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Cascade"*

July 7th, 2012










Photo by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Viktoria"*

*July 30th, 2012*










Photo by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Future interiors of Aquapark*





































stroyka.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Photo report from the Aquapark*

*Source: *stroyka.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Health centre on Peramozhtsau avenue*




























*July 31st, 2012*



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Cascade"*

*August 3th, 2012*




























Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Grand Fashion Mall*

*August 3th, 2012*




























Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*August 3th, 2012*














































Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex with hotel "Kempinski"*

*August 3th, 2012*



















Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

*August 3th, 2012*




























Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use "Galleria Minsk"*

* August 3th, 2012*



















Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "U Troitskava"*

*August 3th, 2012*




























Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of hotel "Belarus"*

*August 3th, 2012*





































Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"President Hotel"*

*August 3th, 2012*





































Photos by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of hotel "Belarus"*

*August 15th, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office centre on C.Zetkin street*

*Floors:* 15
*Completion: *2013
*Status:* Prep.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*5* hotel on C.Zetkin street*

*Floors:* 16
*Status:* Proposal


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Hyatt Regency"*

*August 15th, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

*August 15th, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*

*August 15th, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential building on Cherviakova street*

*August 15th, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* "Radisson" Hotel & National Olympic Committee*

*November 6th, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavianka" & RC "Rzhavets"*

*November 6th, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Student Village"*













































































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New metro stations*

*Station "Hrušaúka"*



























































































*Station "Michalova"*




































































































*Station "Piatroúščyna"*









































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Pekin"*

*November 14th, 2012*

Photos by gottame


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office centre on Dzerzhinsky Avenue*

*November 16th, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

New metro stations are amazing. Great job! :cheers:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Galandar said:


> New metro stations are amazing. Great job! :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hilton" Hotel*

*Developer:* Blue Eagle Private Equity B.V.
*Аrchitectural Studio:* Varabyeu & Partners 
*Completion:* 2014









































































*November 12th, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building of "Belorusneft"*



















TUT


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*




























TUT


----------



## Brakhmaputra (Nov 22, 2012)

interesting


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Finally, some red glass cladding.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* RC "Slavyanski kvartal"*

Photo by Vadim DM


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Multipurpose complex on Peramožtsau avenue*










*December 1st, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency*

*December 1st, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Minsk said:


> *Administrative building of "Belorusneft"*


Photos by taavi


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Minsk said:


> * "Radisson" Hotel & National Olympic Committee*
> 
> *November 6th, 2012*
> 
> Photos by last-lex


The new hotel name - *"Victoria Olymp"*

*December 1st, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Zamak" Mall *

*December 1st, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*

*December 1st, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## +++OverseeR+++ (Jul 3, 2011)

*Towers of Minsk |48,46,16 fl|166,162,57m*


























The preparatory phase of the construction of the complex begins this month.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency*

*December 20th, 2012*

*Source: *www.hyattminsk.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Zamak" Mall *























































shopogoliki.by

www.korona.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*

Photo by @smile6114










Photo by dima67574


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use centre "Galileo"*




































































































news.tut.by

citydog.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use with hotel "Kempinski"*

*December 12th, 2012*

Photos by gottame






























news.tut.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kupalaŭski theatre after reconstruction*


















































































news.tut.by


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Splendid projects. Congratulations, Minsk!
Potash company building - very nice. The quality of the windows is visibly high, that is very important in slick-tech aesthetics of modern architecture.
Shopping malls. Nice interiors. Galileo building look superb from the inside. True Harrods-like shop. But why are these so empty?
Theater. Great interiors, very cosy hall. The building could compete with historical Grodno theater, established by Tyzenhauz in the XVIII c.
Skyscrapers? I doubt. What will be located there? It looks like these would be very expensive buildings. Who will finance these highrises?
P.S. Poor Maksim... Cover that Gorky (firstly thought it is Bohdanovich :| ) monument with something warm, that snow looks so cold.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> Splendid projects. Congratulations, Minsk!
> Potash company building - very nice. The quality of the windows is visibly high, that is very important in slick-tech aesthetics of modern architecture.
> Shopping malls. Nice interiors. Galileo building look superb from the inside. True Harrods-like shop. But why are these so empty?
> Theater. Great interiors, very cosy hall. The building could compete with historical Grodno theater, established by Tyzenhauz in the XVIII c.
> ...


Thanks for your comment
Galileo is so empty because it was presentation for journalists I think it will became more lively very soon. 

The towers designed by Moser Architekten. Investor is Belarusian-American Joint Venture "Alexandrov Passage".


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office and health center*










*December 23d, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RD "Rzhavets"*

*December 23d, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavyanskaya"*

*December 23d, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Arena city" Mall*

*December 23d, 2012*







































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Green City"*





































TUT


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Kamenaya gorka" Mall*





































TUT


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That potash building is just gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

Photos by potema and Max


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark*














































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel near Aquapark*





































realt.onliner.by


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ lot of construction


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex*



















VK


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Maskouski"*














































Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Pekin"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"President Hotel" *


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*



















Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great Patriotic War Museum*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of Hotel "Belarus"*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Cascade"*













































































































www.univest-m.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building of "Belorusneft"*




























Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office and health center*

*27.01.2013*



















Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency *

*27.01.2013*










Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use with hotel "Kempinski"*










nn


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*

*27.01.2013*



















Photos by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping centre "Skala"*

*30.01.2013*














































Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*MFC "Magnet"*

*26.01.2013*










Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Victoria Olymp" Hotel 4* & National Olympic Committee*

*27.01.2013*




























Photos by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Pekin" 5**































































































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Victoria"*

*12.02.2013*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex*

*25.02.2013*

Photos by gottame


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Pekin" *

*26.02.2013*

Photos by gottame


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Galleria Pobediteley 9"*

*26.02.2013*

Photos by gottame


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*MFC "Magnet" *

*25.02.2013*

Photo by gottame


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*


























































































































































http://realt.onliner.by/2013/02/28/bkk-4


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use with hotel "Kempinski"*

*25.02.2013*

Photos by Korkh.























































Photo by Vadim DM


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful red glass...

Also, a Kempinski Hotel? Very nice!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Minsk said:


> *Hotel "Pekin" *
> 
> *26.02.2013*
> 
> Photos by gottame


very very very nice!! I like a lot!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office and health center*

*04.03.2013*

Photo by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Victoria Olymp" Hotel 4* & National Olympic Committee*

*04.03.2013*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping center "ARENA city"*

*04.03.2013*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavyanskaya"*

*04.03.2013*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex*

*30.03.2013*

Photo by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*










Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great Patriotic War Museum*

*08.04.2013*

Photos by PShaw


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Victoria"*

*08.04.2013*

Photos by PShaw


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza & Parus*

Photo by Vadim DM


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavyanskaya"*










Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency*

*08.04.2013*
































































Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*MFC "Magnet" *



















Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*10.04.2013*

Photos by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex with hotel "Kempinski"*

Photo by Bull


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping center "ARENA city"*



























































































Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Marriott"*

*12.04.2013*

Photos by Andrus37


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office centre on Dzerzhinsky Avenue*

*12.04.2013*

Photos by Andrus37


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use with hotel "Kempinski"*

*22.04.2013*
Photo by Andrus37


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus*

*22.04.2013*
Photos by Andrus37


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Pekin" *

*21.04.2013*
Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Continental" 3**

*21.04.2013*
Photos by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Sokol"*

*21.04.2013*
Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Victoria Olymp" *

*21.04.2013*
Photos by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office and health center*

*21.04.2013*
Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavyanskaya"*

*21.04.2013*
Photo by YourMaj3sty


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential district "Rzhavets"*

*21.04.2013*
Photos by YourMaj3sty


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

some interesting projects you have there


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office centre on C.Zetkin street*

*22.04.2013*
Photos by Andrus37


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use Complex at the intersection of Majakoŭskaja and Dzianisaŭskaja streets*

*Developer:* Mayakinvest, Ltd.
*Designer:* Projestos Projektai, JSC (LR)
*Total area:* 33 600 sqm
*Completion date:* 2014










*23.04.2013*
Photos by potema


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use center on Kirova street*

*Floors:* 6
*Project:* "Belzarubezhstroy"
*Total area:* 12,104 sq.m.























































*Preparatory work*.




























realt.onliner.by


----------



## Kovil (Feb 20, 2013)

The city center of Minsk will receive a new multifunctional complex that includes a shopping center, a four star DoubleTree hotel by Hilton and a parking area. Renaissance has been appointed as the main contractor for design and construction of the project.

The complex will be built on a 3.5 hectare land plot. The gross building area of the shopping center and the hotel covers 63,457 m²; the parking area will amount to 31,023 m². The shopping center will provide a total lease area of approximately 28,000 m² for around 200 shops, as well as restaurants and cafes.

The DoubleTree by Hilton hotel will be a high-rise building with 197 rooms. The hotel rooms will occupy twelve floors, and the Sky Bar will be located on the 20th floor. The parking lot will have a capacity of 1,020 cars.

The completion of the project is scheduled for October 2014.

Source:http://www.rencons.com/Posts.aspx?PostID=1022&Lang=en


----------



## Kovil (Feb 20, 2013)

Some renders:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Kovil said:


> Some renders:


*25.04.2013*
Photos by gottame


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*«Hyatt Regency»*

*22.04.2013*
































































hyattminsk.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building of "Belorusneft"*

*24.04.2013*
Photo by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Park-City"*









































































http://tapas.by/objects/share-construction/zhasminovaia23


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Belgazprombank Office*

*Total area:* 14.000 sq. m.
*Floors:* 14
*Completion:* 2014


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office and health center*

*May 2013*










Photo by last-lex


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Sokol"*

*May 2013*



















Photo by last-lex


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

looks like some Superheroes base from Hollywood movies


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great Patriotic War Museum *

*May 2013*































































































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark "Kupalle"*

*May 2013*














































Photos by gottame
http://vk.com/eyecamera


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Cascade"*


























































































































































http://forum.onliner.by/viewtopic.php?t=1364427&start=0


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex with hotel "Kempinski"*

*May 2013*


















































































Photos by last-lex, taavi


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hyatt Regency"*

*15.06.2013.*



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Slavyanski kvartal"*




































































































Source 1

Source 2


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Victoria Olymp" Hotel 4* & National Olympic Committee*

















































































































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building of "Belorusneft"*

*17.06.2013.*




























Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Marriott"*

*17.06.2013.*



















Photos by *Andrus37*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*



















tradico.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Galleria Pobediteley 9*

*18.06.2013.*




























Photos by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*










VK


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Head office of Belarusian Potash Company*



















http://www.varabyeu-partners.com/


----------



## aninka (Jun 23, 2013)

Minsk said:


> *New museum of Great Patriotic War*
> 
> *Status:* U/C.
> *Completion:* 2013.
> ...


very wonderful project!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping center "Gippo"*

*Floors:* 2
*Total area:* 57,800 m2
*Trade area:* 24,500 m2














































ГИППО


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Blackhall Bar*


























































































































































citydog.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New design of Perspolis towers*





































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chyzhouka-Arena*



























































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Palace of Independence*










www.bnp.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Palace of rhythmic gymnastics*

*Status:* PREP.





































*06.07.2013.*



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC on Bogdanovich street*










*07.07.2013.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza*

*07.07.2013*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency*

*08.07.2013*









































































www.hyattminsk.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Zyalyonyya horki"*














































by vercetti


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* Aquapark "Kupalle"*














































TUT


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Green city"*










*13.07.2013*





































Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building of "Belorusneft"*

*17.07.2013*




























Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Sokol"*










*19.07.2013*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* "Victoria Olymp" Hotel 4* & National Olympic Committee*

*19.07.2013*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Office and health center*










*19.07.2013*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*PARUS​*
*26.08.2013*










Photo by *Andrus37*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency​*
*26.08.2013*









































































http://www.hyattminsk.by/ru/foto/108


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavianskaya"​*



























biri.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza​*
*29.08.2013*





































Photos by *Igni Boom*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Belgazprombank Office​*









*23.08.2013*





































Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building "Belorusneft"​*









*23.08.2013*



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Health center​*


















*22.08.2013*



















Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Palace of Independence​*


























































































http://realt.onliner.by/2013/08/23/osteklenie-dvorca/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Green city​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping center "Skala"​*









*23.08.2013*




























Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Galleria Pobediteley 9​*









*29.08.2013*










Photo by *Igni Boom*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Minsk said:


> *Green city​*












Photo by *taavi*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal"​*


















by Kirill Demidov


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Pekin"​*









*06.09.2013*














































Photos by *gottame*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Palace of Independence​*
*07.09.2013*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal"​*









*07.09.2013*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel near Aquapark​*









*07.09.2013*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex with hotel "Kempinski"​*












































































































\realt.onliner.by\


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza​*
*09.09.2013*










Photo by *Andrus37*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus​*
*09.09.2013*










Photo by *Andrus37*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Green City"​*



























photos by *jegermeister*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use on Zhukava Ave. | 50 000 sq.m | 2016 U/C​*
*Floors:* 2/10/16 (shopping center/hotel/office center)
*Area:* 15.750 sq.m./12.000 sq.m./8.000 sq.m. (shopping center/hotel/office center)
*Architect:* Vilniaus Architektūros studija





































*18.10.2013*










photo by* last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Renaissance Hotel​*






















































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Čyžoŭka-Arena​*









bnp.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Galleria Pobediteley 9" | 2014 U/C​*



























realt.onliner.by


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice projects.


----------



## curupau (Dec 23, 2013)

nice !


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Belgazprombank Office | 14 fl | 2015 U/C​*


















Photo by drab


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RA "Rzhavets"​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC "Riviera Plaza" & Health center​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal" | 2014 U/C​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Administrative building "Belorusneft"​*


















Photo by drab


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Parus"​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC "Rum-Global" | 15 fl | 2014 U/C​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Golf clubhouse​*


















varabyeu-engineering.com

varabyeu-partners.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC on Bagdanovicha str.​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Victoria Olymp" Hotel 4* & National Olympic Committee|10-16fl|U/C​*




































rest.ej.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Pekin" Hotel 5* | 2014 U/C​*




































rest.ej.by


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Minsk is catching up so fast. Now this is what I call construction boom. Keep it coming!


----------



## mastakilla (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, really nice projects. I escpecially like the Arena,the Belneft Headquarter and the "Sciklieva" Mixed use building.

Great architecture.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Chervenski Park" | 3х25 fl + 2х19-23 fl | 2014 U/С​*




































Photos by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use Complex "Euro City" | 2016 PREP​*
*Total area:* 38 500 sq. m 
including 
9 800 square meters - *Business Center *
15 000 square meters - *Shopping Center* 
10 600 square meters - *Parking* 
*Floors: *3-14 














































Photos by *last-lex*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of Hotel "Belarus" ***| 2014 U/R​*


















realty.ej.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Megapolis"| 13-25fl | 97м | 2015 U/С​*





















































































































tapas.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavyanskaya" 3* | 15 fl | 2014 T/O​*


























































































TUT


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Kit" | 53 000 sq.m| 2014 U/C​*




































Photos by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Renaissance Hotel 4* | 11 fl | 2014 U/С​*









All pics here


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC "Titul"| 2014 U/C​*


















Photo by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hampton by Hilton" 3* | 16 fl | 2015 U/С​*



























Photos by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hyatt Regency" Hotel 5*​*



























Photos by *renome*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal" | 2015 U/C​*



























Photos by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Parus"| 34 fl | 137м | 2014 T/O​*































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Victoria Olimp" Hotel 4* & National Olympic Committee|10-16fl|2014​*



























Photos by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC "Riviera Plaza" & Health center | 2016 U/C​*



























Photos by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aquapark​*












































































































Source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-use "Galleria Pobediteley 9" | 2014 U/C​*









Photo by *taavi*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Victoria Olimp" Hotel 4* |10 fl|2014​*







*All pics here!​*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use center on Kirova street | 2014 U/C​*



























Photos by *D_P*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal" | 2015 U/C​*









http://news.tut.by/society/386301.html


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of Hotel "Belarus" 3*| 2014 U/R​*








































































TUT.BY​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use with hotel "Kempinski" 5* | 2014 U/C​*









http://news.tut.by/society/386301.html


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavyanskaya" 3* | 15 fl | 2014 COMPLETED​*









http://news.tut.by/society/386301.html


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

The room interiors of the hotel look retro 50's. Much of the hotel is nice looking but not the furnishings.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like that it has some vintage chic in the design. It's a mid-century building, so I suppose the interiors could reflect that.

Also, it looks totally done.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I like that it has some vintage chic in the design. It's a mid-century building, so I suppose the interiors could reflect that.
> 
> Also, it looks totally done.


It was built in 1987. Not so old building.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Green City" |22 fl |2014 U/C​*


















VK​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use center on Kirova street | 2014 U/C​*




































Photos by *D_P*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Victoria" 4* | 16 fl |2014 COMPLETED​*

















































































































































realt.onliner.by​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
















Lux rooms

1)












































2)


























3)


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Royal Plaza & Galleria​*









Photo by *Vadim DM*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great Patriotic War Museum | 2014 U/C​*




















































































































































































realt.onliner.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC "Rum-Global" | 15 fl | 2014 U/C​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Parus" | 34 fl | 137m | 2014 T/O​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Galleria Pobediteley 9" | 2014 U/C​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Renaissance Hotel | 11 fl | 2014 СOMPLETED​*









vk


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Magnet Minsk​*



























Photo by nikitka93​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping and entertainment center on Partyzanski Ave. | 55 500 sq. m. | 2014 U/C​*
*Total area:* 55 500 sq. m.
*Trade area: *28 000 sq. m.
*Floors:* 2
*Start:* 2012 
*Completion:* 2014 ?





































gippo.by


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC "Forum Plaza"​*








































































realt.by​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Parus & Royal Plaza​*









realt.by​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Beijing Hotel 5* | 2014 COMPLETED​*









*OTHER PHOTOS*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great Patriotic War Museum | 2014 COMPLET​*









*>>OTHER PHOTOS<<*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great Patriotic War Museum | 2014 COMPLET​*

















































































SOURCE​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Minski mayak" | 2017 U/С​*































































dana-mall.com​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Sokal" | 2015 U/C​*































































Photos by *last-lex*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Embassy of Iran | 2014 U/C​*


















Photos by *last-lex*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Palace of rhythmic gymnastics| PREP​*































































Photos by *last-lex*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hyatt Regency" Hotel 5*| 2014 U/С​*




































Photos by* last-lex*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Sokal" | 2015 U/C​*
*September 2014​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Palazzo" Mall | 54.000 sq.m | 2015 U/C​*
*September 2014​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Galleria Minsk" Mall & DobleTree by Hilton | 2015 T/O​*
*September 2014​*









Photo by *last-lex*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC Riviera Plaza & Health center | 2016 U/C​*































































realt.by​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC Riviera Plaza & Health center | 2016 U/C​*
*25.10.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Palazzo" Mall | 54.000 sq.m | 2015 U/C​*









*24.10.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Gulliver" | 132 000 sq.m | 2015 U/C​*









*25.10.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Leto" on Zhukova Ave. | 50 000 sq.m | 2016 U/C​*









*25.10.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hampton by Hilton" 3* | 12 fl | 2015 U/С​*
Project has been simplified.











*24.10.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Belgazprombank Office | 14 fl | 2015 T/O​*









*25.10.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal" | 2015 U/C​*
*24.10.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use center on Kirova street​*









*01.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Momo" Mall | 55 500 sq. m. | 2015 U/C​*









*01.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Continental" 3* | 2014 U/C​*
*01.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Business center on Dzerzhinsky ave.​*









*02.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential buildings on Dzerzhinsky ave.​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Alіmpіyskі" | 24 fl | 2015​*


















*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BC Futuris | 25 fl | 100 м | 2015 U/C​*


















*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RC "Minski mayak" | 2017 U/С​*









*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Dana Mall​*









*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal" | 2015 U/C​*
*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*School near RC "Minski mayak" | COMPLETED​*







*06.11.2014​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RA "Ržaviec" | U/C​*
*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Holy Annunciation temple complex | PREP.​*







*01.11.2014​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The Mosque | U/C​*
*06.11.2014​*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Minsk said:


> *Amara Hotel 5* | PREP​*
> *Customer:* D-Bussiness Solutions Limited
> *Construction area: ​​*30 000 square meters
> *Amount of investment:* 80 million USD
> ...






































http://realt.onliner.by/2014/11/12/obzor-gostinic/​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Hampton by Hilton" 3* | 12 fl | 2015 U/С​*













































http://realt.onliner.by/2014/11/12/obzor-gostinic/​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Magnet Minsk"​*









*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Palazzo" Mall | 54.000 sq.m | 2015 U/C ‎​*









*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Olympic Park" | 2019​*
*Location:* Braslavskaya street.
*The complex include: *sports complex and a group of houses with real public service, restaurant, administrative and shopping center.
*Floors: *2-5.
*The area of the administrative and shopping center:* ~ 10,000 sq.m.





































*06.11.2014*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Gazprom" | > 180 m | 2018 PREP​*
*Location:* Independence Avenue - Filimonov street.
*The complex include:* offices, hotel 4*, "Gazprom" office, restaurants, sports complex, medical & health center, children's center, shopping center, congress center, parking.
*Floors: *12-15 + >35.




























*06.11.2014*


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

Denmark88 said:


> Belarus need to learn arhictecture from other European countrys....coz now I can see only ugly sovietic style....


and they should also learn how to spray chemtrails onto their own citizens heads... and manufacture expiring products, as in Planned Obsolescence.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

PicoAçores said:


> and they should also learn how to spray chemtrails onto their own citizens heads...


What?


----------



## Kalinousky (Feb 13, 2015)

Minsk said:


> What?


Don't worry) this is a spring exacerbation


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

Minsk said:


> What?


I hope there are NO chemtrails (chemical trails) sprayed in the entire country of Belarus.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Minsk rocks kay:


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

Ну Батька, давай ещё капельку!  Так держать!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Shopping gallery "Senitsa" | 2016 U/C​*
*Developer:* BelSwissBank
*Completion (1st fase):* 2016 (?)




























*March 2015*









































































realt.onliner.by​


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you people of Belarus get chemtrails (химтрассы, химтрейлы) in your skies?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

PicoAçores said:


> Do you people of Belarus get chemtrails (химтрассы, химтрейлы) in your skies?


Do you really think we know this?:nuts: :lol:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use complex "Magnet Minsk"​*
March 2015


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mixed-use "Galleria Minsk" | 2015 U/C​*









*11.04.2015*













































































































Photos by *Andrus37*​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Leto" on Zhukova Ave. | 50 000 sq.m | 2016 U/C​*
*July 2015​*




































leto.t-s.by​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*M-Use "Sokal" | 2015​*













































































































































































































































































realt.by​


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*New Mixed-use center in Minsk | 2015*




































































































source
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617507&page=3


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Mixed-use center "Sokal" (Falcon) | 2015*




































source
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489419&page=8


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*SEC "Momo" | 55 500 sq. m. | 2015 U/C​*
*July 2015​*





















































































































realt.by​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Historical center​*








*Source:* zweizwei​


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

A little update on shopping centres:

Last friday was really eventful with 2 shopping centres opened:

1. "Momo", 55.500 sq.m.





































More photos and information here

2. Outlet-centre "Outleto", 50.000 sq.m.





































Only the grocery has opened so far (chain retailer BIGZZ), other shops should start working until June 2016. Still only 70% of the centre's is leased

More photos and information here and here

And some U/C:

3. Galleria Minsk, 54.500 sq.m.









































































Should be opened the following autumn

More photos and information here

4. Shopping gallery "Senitsa"

The project:










Realisation:



last-lex said:


> *8-10-2015*


an old photo, but the general layout is clearly visible:










Should be opened somewhere in 2016.

5. "Palazzo" Mall, 54.000 sq.m.

The project:




























Realisation:



renome_ said:


> Здание уже выше паркинга. Смотришь впишутся в сроки из паспорта.


Although being U/C since 2009, has significantly grown only this year after attracting financing this spring.

Could be finished by December 2016.

6. MFC "Green city", 80.000 sq.m.



















by Artem Pryadko vk.com

No progres at the site for over a year because the developer has ran out of money. Maybe will be opened one day

7. Dana mall

Is a part of Minsk lighthouse complex, probably the worst development in Belarus nowadays.
Nonetheless have to mention it since this sh*t is rather huge.

The project:



















current view:



















- Claimed to be opened on 31.03.2016, but will never manage to
- No interior photos available since I can guess it's still a disaster inside
- Claimed to be the biggest shopping centre in Belarus with a total area of 200.000 sq.m, but the reality is around 30.000 sq.m of leasable area

p.s. sorry, if I'm too critical about it


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

*BELLARUS*

Belarus soon will be spelled as Bellarus.


----------



## The-Ram (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you some updates on Magnet Minsk complex? I worked out there on the project for a little while but never saw some updates! And everyone who I know there isn't working on the project any more..


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

*Free enterprise in Belarus*

Do they allow small business to establish freely in Belarus? Someone has to fill in all those department stores and shops that are being built. Can a foreigner come to Belarus and open a department store in one of the new malls?


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

The-Ram said:


> Have you some updates on Magnet Minsk complex? I worked out there on the project for a little while but never saw some updates! And everyone who I know there isn't working on the project any more..


Unfortunately, the progress is very slow and no news at all about the possible completion date.:










Just to remind, the project:














PicoAçores said:


> Do they allow small business to establish freely in Belarus? Someone has to fill in all those department stores and shops that are being built. Can a foreigner come to Belarus and open a department store in one of the new malls?


Yep  Belarus is even ranked #44 in the world in Doing business ranking 2016

However, there's a considerable problem with the tenants and the future shopping area supply will significantly exceed the demand and it's worsened by general economy's decline - belarusian GDP is estimated to fall for 3.5% in 2015 and for 1-2% in 2016. So many experts say that all these shopping centres will stay half-empty during the following years. Probably, only Galleria Minsk will be full of tenants due to the location and nice marketing


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

great projects!


----------



## dimitargg (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi 
Do you have any news about GAZPROM building status??
Do you have any infor about plans for new Hotel complex in Minsk planned to commence this summer??


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

dimitargg said:


> Hi
> Do you have any news about GAZPROM building status??
> Do you have any infor about plans for new Hotel complex in Minsk planned to commence this summer??


hey-hey!

the new updates from Gazprom-center


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

Galleria Minsk + Double Tree by Hilton. Opening soon


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

Shanter Hill MFC


----------



## the runner (Feb 20, 2005)

Today snow in Minsk? I see snow on the picture with the Double Tree Hotel


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

RC Kaskad


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

RC D3


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

RC Novaja Baravaja


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

BC Riviera Plaza


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

RC Vogue


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

Dynama stadium


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

RC Novaja Baravaja


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

RC D3


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

MFC Shanter-Hill


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

KA3IHO (CASINO) will S U C K all your savings away leaving you stranded, vunerable, penniless and nude, out in the street. It may look "cool" for a while until you are totally undressed by it....


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Any high rises updates?


----------



## arsenal_dm (Dec 18, 2017)

https://realty.tut.by/news/building/578206.html

video MFC Shanter-Hill


----------

